# Options spreadsheet - Payoff charts



## Kruegs (21 June 2007)

Hi there,
Just wondering if anyone can recommend a free Spreadsheet or similar program that will allow me to compare Options payoff strategies that is available for download on the internet?
I am keen to try out and compare a couple of different options.

Thanks,
Mark Krueger


----------



## bingk6 (24 June 2007)

Mark,

Peter Hoadley's Option spreadsheets are not free, but the best value for money by a country mile. You should check it out, well worth every cent and then some.

http://www.hoadley.net/options/options.htm


----------

